# Ignition Module J263T/J170



## neul (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi All

I am a south african with a nissan sentra 1600 i think 1994 model with carb.
Can anyone help my solve my ignition module problem.
What i want to know is can i install a pin module in place of the 5 pin and what wire should be left out.


----------



## neul (Sep 28, 2015)

Sorry it should be a 4 pin


----------

